# Conversations with Dead Science Fiction Writers



## J-Sun (Jun 28, 2011)

I came across this item on Conversations with Dead Science Fiction Writers and thought it might make an interesting thread. There's not a person on this guy's list who wouldn't rank highly on mine but I decided to limit myself to a half-dozen as he did, in which case there's only a couple of people I had to overlap on.

I think I have an answer to his Campbell question, though: "If I could have met Campbell late in his life, I'd ask him why he gave up writing to become an editor. Clearly he was talented at both. As a writer myself, it is hard to imagine ever giving it up. So why did Campbell decide to do it?" I think the answer is that Campbell didn't give up writing - he just wrote dozens of times more material by proxy than he could have by himself. Not everything was like this, but Campbell definitely got a lot of people to write a lot of his ideas, sometimes more than once.

Anyway, to my list:

*Isaac Asimov*. He's simply my favorite writer and his thirst for all knowledge and devotion to writing is fascinating. The only thing is that he was so dedicated to it that I'd hate to take away from his writing time. 

*Algis Budrys*. There's just something about this guy that I find fascinating. He seems like a very deep guy without being faux-philosophical/pretentious. He also had an interesting life, starting in Lithuania, witnessing the Hitler madness as a tiny kid, and ending up in America and becoming an extraordinary writer.

*Robert A. Heinlein*. I'd especially like to be able to personally/privately discuss all the religion and politics and economics issues that are most controversial. I'd also like to discuss with him how he saw his earlier and later books since, while his late books still have their values, I so much prefer the earlier ones.

*Henry Kuttner and C.L. Moore*. I count them as one because they were married and often wrote as one and, in this hypothetical, why would I corner one alone rather than meet both, right? In addition to general discussions, the thing I'd most like to know is more detail about how they collaborated and who wrote what. Also what it was like for them being _Weird Tales_ people who could sell to Campbell and to more general magazines like _Argosy_ or whatever. That's an extraordinary aspect of their work.

*Fritz Leiber*. Another extremely versatile author with a varied life, experiences in the stage, an interesting family, etc. This is actually the last non-alphabetical slot I filled and he was in competition with Kornbluth and Sturgeon and others, but I think I'll give him the edge.

*Jack Williamson*. From covered wagons to blackberrys - the guy lived a long and extraordinary life and had seen it all. He was there from the first issues of _Amazing_ to just recently. How could you not listen to this guy indefinitely and soak up the experiences?

Who'd be on your list?


----------



## dask (Jul 1, 2011)

Just for historical importance I'd like to have chatted with Jules Verne, H.G. Wells, and Hugo Gernsback. Edmond Hamilton too, as his STAR KINGS was the first sf novel I read when first introduced to the field; and of course Isaac Asimov, whose ASIMOV'S MYSTERIES was the first sf collection I read, but unfortunately I can't remember which book was actually my first sf read. I for one really like Asimov but hesitate to say it too loudly as it causes his inferiors to yelp.

By the way, if you like Budrys here's something to keep an eye out for if you don't already know about it:


----------



## J-Sun (Jul 2, 2011)

dask said:


> Just for historical importance I'd like to have chatted with Jules Verne, H.G. Wells, and Hugo Gernsback. Edmond Hamilton too, as his STAR KINGS was the first sf novel I read when first introduced to the field;



It crossed my mind to go further back, but I decided to limit myself to 20th century people but I didn't even think of Gernsback. That's a great idea. Hamilton also crossed my mind, especially as I'd make it a 2-for-1 with Brackett. I think the _*The Star Kings*_ would be a great intro though it actually took me many years to get to - as it was a blast for both of us, it seems it works either way.



dask said:


> and of course Isaac Asimov, whose ASIMOV'S MYSTERIES was the first sf collection I read, but unfortunately I can't remember which book was actually my first sf read. I for one really like Asimov but hesitate to say it too loudly as it causes his inferiors to yelp.



That it does. 



dask said:


> By the way, if you like Budrys here's something to keep an eye out for if you don't already know about it:



Thanks but, yep, I've had an eye out for it for a long time.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 10, 2011)

Issac Asimov. Which is funny, because I don't care for the fiction writing but his essays and letters I cherish. I think he's like the favorite Uncle we all wish we had. I miss him and I never met the man.

Another one, well, I guess I should first say that he's not really a science fiction writer (he did write a sort of fantasy novel once though) but I would consider him in the realms of science fiction is Jack Kirby. (Fantastic Four is not super heroes, but rather explorers.) I've heard that he was one of the nicest men out there and I'd like to sit by while he puffs his cigars and creates worlds that make you shake your head and smile.

Besides that it would be cool, not to have a conversation per say, but be in the parlor with the Shelley's, Lord Byron, John Polidor and Clair Clairmont that one summer.


----------

